# قسم السيارات والمعدات الثقيلة



## م.محمود جمال (23 ديسمبر 2008)

اطالب بانشاء قسم للسيارات والمعدات القيلة ارجو التثبيت


----------



## عوض مفتاح (2 يناير 2009)

و أنا معك يا أخي في هذا الطلب لأننا في حاجة ماسة لمثل هذا القسم و خاصة فيما يتعلق بالمعدات الثقيلة و صيانتها و بحثت في منتديات كثيرة و لم أجد شئ.
و على الله التوفيق


----------



## عوض مفتاح (2 يناير 2009)

و أنا معك يا أخي في هذا الطلب لأننا في حاجة ماسة لمثل هذا المنتدى و خاصة فيما يتعلق بالمعدات الثقيلة لأن بحثت في منتديات كثيرة و لم أجد أي شئ يتعلق بالمعدات الثقيلة و صيانتها.
و الله الموفق


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 يناير 2009)

فلنبدأ الآن مشكله لودر لا يمشى امام او خلف ما الحل ؟.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فلنفكر جميعا


----------



## selehdar (9 فبراير 2009)

طبعا انت عندك حق السيارات مش حاجة قليلة 
دا احنا عاملين قسم لتبريد والتكيف الي هية في الاساس جزء من ميكانيكا
ياريت يا جدعان ما نياسش ونحاول تاني وتالت لغاية لما يبقي لينا قسم خاص انشاء الللة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 فبراير 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> فلنبدأ الآن مشكله لودر لا يمشى امام او خلف ما الحل ؟.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فلنفكر جميعا


مشاركة مني في هذا المجال الممتاز والثري جدا اشارك بالرأى فى الاجابة على هذا السؤال : 
عيب فى "محول العزم ""Torque converter" ,وبالتحديد في "Stator" والذى هو "one way clutch" .


----------



## سارة الدول (10 فبراير 2009)

اتمنى ان يكون قسم للسيارات والمعدات الثقيلة واطالب بذلك ارجو التثبيت


----------



## mh_sultan2000 (10 فبراير 2009)

بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## pillar48 (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اضم صوتي لاصواتكم وانا تقني ميكانيك بالمعدات الثقيلة وانه لعلم كبير اخوكم من الجزائر


----------



## pillar48 (10 فبراير 2009)

يرجى الاسراع في امر كهذا انه لايستحق التصويت بل باشروا فيه


----------



## الطالب الهندسي (10 فبراير 2009)

وبما اني مساعد ميكانيكي 
واهوى الميكانيكه 
واحب كل شئ له علاقه من قريب او بعيد بها 

فلا احب على قلبي من ان ينشئ هدا القسم 

وانا موافق تمام


----------



## bayomy autocad (11 فبراير 2009)

ana m3ako we akon mot7'ases fe al (الجرارات)


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 فبراير 2009)

وانا ايضا اتمنى ان يكون هنالك قسم للسيارات والمعدات الثقيلة


----------



## سقلين (11 فبراير 2009)

بالتوفيق يا شباب 
الكل يصوت موافق


----------



## s.f.m (12 فبراير 2009)

فكرة رائعة وياريت يكون المنتدى مقسم ايضا فيكون هناك قسم الهيدروليك ايضا وهكذا


----------



## عمر محمد3 (12 فبراير 2009)

يا ريت يا جماعه والله قسم معدات ثقيله هام جداااااااااااا


----------



## salwan (12 فبراير 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> اطالب بانشاء قسم للسيارات والمعدات القيلة ارجو التثبيت



:1:*م.ســــــــــ الاسدــــــــــلوان​*


----------



## salwan (12 فبراير 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> اطالب بانشاء قسم للسيارات والمعدات القيلة ارجو التثبيت


اضم صوتي لصوتكم
:1:*م.ســــــــــ الاسدــــــــــلوان​*


----------



## pillar48 (12 فبراير 2009)

بالطع يكون فيه الهيدروليك فهو اساس المعدات الثقيلة


----------



## oksh (15 فبراير 2009)

*المعدات الثقيلة*

كامل تأييدي للفكرة على أن تتضمّن::81:
1/أنظمة الهيدروليك
2/الأنظمة الاليكترونية
3/أنظمة الكنترول والإليكتروميكانيكس

مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 فبراير 2009)

*رسالة لادارة المنتدى -صوره لجميع المهندسين*

:15:اكبر عدد من المؤيدين اين ادارة المنتدى 38 عضو مؤيد


----------



## كريم6230 (15 فبراير 2009)

فكرة جميلة جدا وانا بقترح يكون القسم هيدروليك والمعدات الثقيلة


----------



## commander 15 (16 فبراير 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> فلنبدأ الآن مشكله لودر لا يمشى امام او خلف ما الحل ؟.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فلنفكر جميعا


 
الذي اراه والله اعلم بعد التأكد من مستوى الزيت في ناقل الحركة (transmission) والتأكد من ان محول العزم (turqenvartor)مثبت مع الحذاف (flywheel ). والتأكد من اتصال عصى التعشيق بـ ناقل الحركة والذي اراه ان تقوم بالتعشيق اليدوي مباشرة من ناقل الحركة .
اذا استمرت المشكلة فالذي ذكره الاستاذ ان المشكلة قد تكون في محول العزم احتمال كبير
نرجوا ان تفيدنا بالنتائج


----------



## anware (16 فبراير 2009)

اتمنى الا سراع بالموضوع وهوى بادرة جيدة وانا اختصاص علبة السرعة الا طما طكية الخاصة بالمعدات الثقيلة الجزائر


----------



## eng_ali (20 فبراير 2009)

وا انا اضم صوتى للجميع وبازات الهيدروليك لان الى شغا فى المجال دة قليل والى بيفهم قليل جد


----------



## mostafa said (20 فبراير 2009)

I would like that is great idea but it has two branches petrol engine &diesel engine


----------



## ahmadmayouf (20 فبراير 2009)

انا من المؤيدين لذلك ولماذا هذا التاخير اصلا ميكانيك السيارت اكثر قسم يدل هلى الهندسة المكاينيكة


----------



## المك نمر (20 فبراير 2009)

انا معكم يا شباب ان مهندس مختص بالشاحنات والاليات الثقيلة واتمنى المشاركة-مع العلم ان هذا الاقتراح عرض من احد الشباب فى المنتدى من قبل ولكن ارجو يؤخذ الموضوع على محمل الجد هذه المرة


----------



## كوه (21 فبراير 2009)

والله فكره جميله بس اسرع في اقتراح


----------



## جواد عبد الناصر (21 فبراير 2009)

ماهى المركبة :
المركبة بنظر الانسان العادي :

عبارة عن الة متحركة ومتنقلة وجدت من اجل راحة 
الانسان ورفاهيته , ونقلة من مكان الى اخر.

وهى بحاجة الى للوقود والزيت والماء من وقت الى اخر 
[وأما بنظر المهندس :
فتعتبر انتصارا كبيرا , وانجازا كبيرا علميا عظيما وهى عبارة عن الة ميكانيكية تعمل بتوافر مجموعة من الاجهزة ,والتي تشمل المحرك , وأجهزة نقل القدرة وأجهزة التعليق وأجهزة والكهربائية والتوجيه والفرامل . 
وفي المتوسط تتكون سيارة الركوب العادية من حوالي 15000قطعة ... منها حوالي..... 1500 قطعة تعمل مع بعضها البعض في توافق زمني لتحريك السيارة , وتحتوي ايضا على حوالي 60 مادة خام يصنع منها جسم وأجزاء السيارة المختلفة ابتداء من الصلب والزهر والالمنيوم الى النايلون والبلاستيك والمطاط والزجاج ...........الخ

وعادة مايكون العمر الافتراضي للمركبة 120,000كم 


او ثماني سنوات وقد يمتد الى اكثر اذا مااحسن استخدامها 

والعناية بها .
اجزاء المركبة الرئيسة
المحرك
وهو مصدر الطاقة لحركية للسيارة عن طريق تحويل الطاقة الكيماوية (احتراق الوقود والهواء) الى طاقة حركية (التي تحرك السيارة ) ويتولد داخل المحرك درجة تبلغ حوالي 700 درجة مئوية في داخل الاسطوانات ويستفاد فقط من خمس الطاقة الحرارية المتولدة من المحرك في توليد الطاقة المحركة للسيارة اما الباقي فيستهلك مع مياه التبريد والعادم والاحتكاك ويحتوي المحرك على اكثر 150 جزء متحركا يلزم تزييتها لتتحرك بكفاءة ونعومة .

جهاز نقل القدرة 

وهو الذي يتقل الحركة من المحرك الى العجلات ويحتوي جهاز نقل القدرة على القابض وصندوق الغيارات وعمود الادارة والمحور الخلفي والمحاور .


الهيكل 

الهيكل في معظم السيارات الحديثة مصنوع من الواح معدنية مشكلة ومقواه بحيث تتحمل القوى الديناميكية والذبذبات الناتجة عن سير المركبة على الطريق , ويصمم الهيكل بحيث يمتص الصدمات بطريقة امنة ومريحة للراكب , كما يتم اخذ مقاومة الرياح في الحسبان عند تصميم الهيكل اضافة الى الشكل الجمالي العام للسيارة .


جهاز القيادة والتوجيه ((Steeringهو جهاز القيادة في اتجاه المركبة ويحتوي على عجلة القيادة , ومجموعة الاذرع التي توصل الحركة للعجلات الامامية , وقد ادخل نظام المؤازرة  power steering)) للتخفيف من جهد المبذول من قبل السائق وذالك بإضافة دائرة هيدروليكية تسهل عملية التحكم في الاتجاه
وللموضوع بقية............


----------



## عاطف بوغديري (19 مارس 2009)

ركزلي على الاليات الثقيلة بارك الله فيو في افكارك واعدكم بلدعم بالكتب والفيديو وجميع ماقدرني الله عليه




وتقبل مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## م محمد بكر (19 مارس 2009)

A.mak 
أخى أرغب فى مساعدتك لى فى الحصول على كتب أو مانيوال عن المعدات الثقيلة حيث أننى مهندس مبتدىء فى هذا المجال


----------



## wchelsea (20 مارس 2009)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## selehdar (20 مارس 2009)

يا جدعان دة في موافع كاملة عن السيارات مش راضين تعملونا قسم


----------



## سيد عدوى (20 مارس 2009)

*و أنا معك يا أخي في هذا الطلب لأننا في حاجة ماسة لمثل هذا المنتدى و خاصة فيما يتعلق بالمعدات الثقيلة لأن بحثت في منتديات كثيرة و لم أجد أي شئ يتعلق بالمعدات الثقيلة و صيانتها.
و الله الموفق*​


----------



## falconspd (20 مارس 2009)

ربنا يجزيكم خير ويكون فى عونكم


----------



## أحمد زهير برام (20 مارس 2009)

فكرة جميلة جدا 
وستحوز على مشاركة من جميع المنتديات في الموقع


----------



## أمير صبحي (20 مارس 2009)

*مرفوض تماما*

......... :8: مرفوض :8: .........


أتعجب بصدق للموافقة الغير مبررة من السادة المهندسين على الفكرة على الرغم من عدم وضوح جوهر لها بأي مقياس.

أتسائل ما معنى قسم ميكانيكا إذا ما حدث وانسلخ منه هذا الفرع العظيم ( السيارات والمعدات الثقيلة ) ماذا سيبقى لقسم تحت مسمى ميكانيكا فقط بعدها ؟؟؟؟؟

فمن المعروف أن التقسيم للعمل يراد به التخصص والأتقان ولكن لا يكون على حساب محو هويه العمل بتقسيمه

يا أخي حتى المتابعين الغير منتميين لقسمنا من غير المهندسين أو حتى من المهندسين يكاد معظمهم لايعرفون عن قسم ميكانيكا إلا أنه قسم السيارات والمكائن (المعدات) .


 :70: الفكرة مرفوضة ولا تحتاج لنقاش :70:


----------



## selehdar (21 مارس 2009)

مين الي قال نلغي قسم ميكانيكا
قسم ميكانيكا سيارات موجود في كليات كتير
لكن هل شوفت قسم تكيف وبريد في اي كلية


----------



## معاذ ابوموسى (21 مارس 2009)

اناموافق بشدة على انشاء هذا القسم


----------



## زيد جبار (21 مارس 2009)

فكره رائعه واتمنى ان يكون قسم الميكانيك مقسم حسب الاختصاص


----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

مشاركات حية ارجو من ادارة المنتدى التثبيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## selehdar (22 مارس 2009)

يا ريت حد من ادارة المنتدي يقولتا اية هية وجة نظرة في عدم التثبيت 
عشان نبقي فاهمين احنا علي حق ولا علي غلط


----------



## سحروته (22 مارس 2009)

أوافق وبشدة على ذلك حتى تتضح بعض المعلومات وجزاكم الله خيراً:33::16::16:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 مارس 2009)

ينبغي ان ندرك بأن الهندسة الميكانيكية تشمل عدة فروع واقسام وتخصصات فلو اننا بدأنا بالتقسيم لأنبثق لدينا العشرات من الفروع وعلى سبيل المال:

-توليد الطاقة (غلايات وتربينات ،،،،الخ)
-قسم عن الموائع FLUID MECHANICS
-قسم الجوامد (SOLID Mechanics (Elasticity 
-Lubrication
-الطيران (وهذه ممكن ان تكون قد فصلت)
-السيارات وتشمل Passenger Cars,Light trucks ,heavy duty truck
-المعدات الثقيلة
-المعادن والفلزات
-المحركات بأنواعهاوليست فقط محركات السيارات
-اللحام
حقيقة كثيرة هي تلك الفروع، لذا أقترح ان يكون قسم السيارات ضمن مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية لأن السيارات تكاد تشمل كثيرا من التخصصات الفرعية للهندسة الميكانيكية كما رأينا من رد الأخ جواد عبدالناصر. لذ اثني على رأي الأخ أمير صبحي. والله الموفق.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (25 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اشرف الزهور (28 مارس 2009)

ضروري جدا يا جماعة بنحتاجه كثير


----------



## زيد جبار (28 مارس 2009)

متى يبدا هذا القسم بالعمل..مع تحياتي


----------



## ميكانيكي مكافح (28 مارس 2009)

اضم صووووووتي مع الاخوان 
نحن بحاجه ماسه الى هذا القسم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

مشكوريننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

الرجاء من ادارة المنتدى اعتماد القسم وموافاتنا برايكم وشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

هلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا نبدأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأااا


----------



## شريف خليفه (30 مارس 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> اطالب بانشاء قسم للسيارات والمعدات القيلة ارجو التثبيت


 
وانا معاك يا عم محمود 
مواضيعك كلها جميله جدا والله وانتا راجل محترم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

فلنخاطب الادارةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ادارة الموقع جميعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فلنبدأ


----------



## mechanical_0000 (6 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​:1::1::1:
 اتمنى وجود كتب بالغة العربية لشرح ميكانيكا السيارات و المعدات الثقيلة 
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:
 :75::75::75:​


----------



## Adli hassan (6 مايو 2009)

أنا مؤيد لهذه الفكرة تماما واشكر صاحبها
والله يوفقنا جميعا لمساعدة بعضنا واتمنا الفائدة للجميع


----------



## مهندس / محمد خليل (12 مايو 2009)

*يا مشرف موافقتك تعنى إثراء الموقع بالمعلومات الغير مسبوقه*

اوافقك الرأى يا هندسه وانا على استعداد للمشاركه مع جميع الأخوه أخوكم مهندس معدات تقيله قديم :77:


----------



## عبدالرازق على نعيم (13 مايو 2009)

مع الجميع نحو هذه الاضافة المتميزة


----------



## كوه (13 مايو 2009)

فكره تاخرة كثيرا ...... ارجو الاسراع في التنفيذ


----------



## حمدى غريب (13 مايو 2009)

موفق باذن الله تعالى​


----------



## م.محمود جمال (13 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المش مهندس خالد (16 مايو 2009)

اساسا انا تخصص معدات تقيله علشان كدا انا اطالب وبشده من اعضاء المنتدي بأنشاء قسم للمعدات الثقيله لوحده وقسم للسيارات لوحده والله ولي التوفيق المش مهندش خالد الهندسه الزراعيه كفرالشيخ


----------



## fikooo (17 مايو 2009)

اه ياريت ياجماعه انا شغال فى المعدادت التقيله ونفسى الاقى حاجه بالتفصيل عنها عالنت ياريت انا معاكم


----------



## khaledelzenee (20 مايو 2009)

عندى شوية معلومات عن المعدات الثقيلة وانا فى خدمة الزملاء


----------



## عادل الشحات (20 مايو 2009)

فكره ممتازه واتمنى تنفيذها فى اقرب وقت ممكن والله الموفق


----------



## المش مهندس خالد (25 مايو 2009)

يا جماعه في قسم للميكانيكا ويتضمن كل ما يختص بأعمال الميكانيكا منها ميكانيكا السيارت والمعدات الثقيله وبالتاي احنا مش محتاجين قسم خاص للمعدت الثقيله والسيارات بس كل الي احنا محتجينه هو تنسيق القسم وعمل اقسام داخله مثلا قسم سيارات قسم معدات ثقيله قسم لحام ياريت لو نعمل كدا بجد .
المش مهندس خالد
إمضاء 
eng\k.g


----------



## Eng.MSFarag (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا أخى على اقتراحك مع ربط هذا الموضوع بأنظمة الوقود المختلفة بالسيارات وأنواع محركات المعدات الثقيلة مع شرح لطرق الصيانة الحديثة. 
وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## المهندس اكرم (12 يونيو 2009)

اتمنى ان يكون هناك قسم للسيارات والمعدات الثقيلة وخاصة المعدات لانها غير موجودة فى المنتديات الاخرى


----------



## وحيد بورتسودان (12 يونيو 2009)

التكرم باستعاج انشاء القسم


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (12 يونيو 2009)

و أنا معكم .... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وهوبي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الصراحة نحن محتاجين للقسم
وشكرا


----------



## معاذ ابوموسى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

انا معكم في هذا الطلب


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

تم إنشاء قسم السيارات 
والحمد لله .


----------

